# Bruno tried to establish the tank as "his"...



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

When I first put my sister's red betta, Bruno, in my 10g community tank, he was angry. He flared up and charged at everything. He didn't like the other fish, and he especially hated ~~THE FILTER~~! It was actually quite funny seeing him try to kill the filter. He ran into it and bit it, and everytime he got caught on it, he would just get angrier.
He chased the guppies a little, but eventually, he settled down.
I also have a small pleco in the tank (his name is Pleco), and he hangs out under a little "cave" most of the day. Well, one time, Bruno tried to tell Pleco that from then on the 10g was his place. I think he ran into him. Well, Pleco had other plans. He freaked out and chased Bruno out of the cave. Bruno quickly swam to another part of the tank; he had learned his lesson. He hasn't messed with Pleco since then.
Is it normal for a pleco to do that? I thought it was really nice- since Pleco has never tried to take over the tank (that I know of- I'm pretty sure he stays under the cave most of the time), it seemed like he was telling Bruno that no one would own the tank; it's a family home.

How do you like my story? lol. I like it- it's a true story that's interesting!
Reply & tell me your opinions. :-D 

Thankz
Mariah


----------



## meyerhaus (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know if plecos are really tank-minded, but they like their caves. I had a cory try to sneak into the cave that one of my rubber plecos had dominated and he chased him out pretty quickly.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Plecos get way to big for a ten gallon and you might want to watch those guppies to see if they nip your bettas fins. If you are usin the pleco as an algae eater use an otocinclus instead......


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2006)

Fishboy93 said:


> Plecos get way to big for a ten gallon and you might want to watch those guppies to see if they nip your bettas fins. If you are usin the pleco as an algae eater use an otocinclus instead......


thanks about the guppies,
but my pleco is only supposed to get about five inches. If it gets bigger, I don't think it will for a while (I don't think it's even grown since I got it), and I'm hoping to get a 55g really soon anyway (I have a great uncle that might sell me one cheap- he's "Norm60" on here btw, just found out today).

thankz again,
Mariah


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Mariah said:


> When I first put my sister's red betta, Bruno, in my 10g community tank, he was angry. He flared up and charged at everything. He didn't like the other fish, and he especially hated ~~THE FILTER~~! It was actually quite funny seeing him try to kill the filter. He ran into it and bit it, and everytime he got caught on it, he would just get angrier.
> He chased the guppies a little, but eventually, he settled down.
> I also have a small pleco in the tank (his name is Pleco), and he hangs out under a little "cave" most of the day. Well, one time, Bruno tried to tell Pleco that from then on the 10g was his place. I think he ran into him. Well, Pleco had other plans. He freaked out and chased Bruno out of the cave. Bruno quickly swam to another part of the tank; he had learned his lesson. He hasn't messed with Pleco since then.
> Is it normal for a pleco to do that? I thought it was really nice- since Pleco has never tried to take over the tank (that I know of- I'm pretty sure he stays under the cave most of the time), it seemed like he was telling Bruno that no one would own the tank; it's a family home.
> ...


Nice, story. I enjoyed reading that! That's pretty much aquarium life. Plecos are very good in that they rarely dominate a tank, they like to keep a little area to call their own and anyone who has a problem with it has to answer to them.
My pleco's 14 inches long, so knowone argues with him!


----------

